

Show HN: bursts.pw, completely wild and unmoderated realtime web chat - adn
http://www.bursts.pw/

======
hardwaresofton
Really like the idea - I thought of something similar a while back, kind of
like that someone else thought it was a good idea

------
tharshan09
Would be nice to see the source code.

------
krapp
somebody's gonna get v&...

